# Unable to Book Premium Centre Appointment



## jenbherm (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi all,

I am renewing my FLR(M) visa (it expires March 8th). I have gone online and paid for my IHS, and when I try to book any appointment at ANY Premium Service Centre, I get the following message:

We do not have any appointments in the next 45 business days at your selected location.

You can change your location and search again.


Has anyone else received this message before? Worse come to worse, I can do a mail submission, but I would prefer to do an in person.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thank!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Others have reported difficulties. I think all you can do is keep checking.


----------



## jenbherm (Apr 11, 2015)

nyclon said:


> Others have reported difficulties. I think all you can do is keep checking.


Thanks so much for the response. 

I agree - just so strange that none of the centres have available appointments. I'll keep checking for the next two weeks or so. I can always mail it in .


----------



## webbkel (Jan 31, 2018)

I saw somewhere that the appointments are released between midnight and 6am, and then also between 10am-11am. I'm not sure how accurate this is, but I have had the most luck seeing them appear in the morning. I got my current appointment (though I am checking every day because I want an earlier one) just after 10am a week ago.


----------



## jenbherm (Apr 11, 2015)

webbkel said:


> I saw somewhere that the appointments are released between midnight and 6am, and then also between 10am-11am. I'm not sure how accurate this is, but I have had the most luck seeing them appear in the morning. I got my current appointment (though I am checking every day because I want an earlier one) just after 10am a week ago.


Hi there!

Thanks so much for this info. Can I ask when you booked your appointment, and for what date? Trying to see if there is any possibility for me.

Thanks so much


----------



## webbkel (Jan 31, 2018)

jenbherm said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Thanks so much for this info. Can I ask when you booked your appointment, and for what date? Trying to see if there is any possibility for me.
> 
> Thanks so much


I booked a week ago, and it's for the 13th of March. Most of the time when appointments appear they seem to be the ones being released 40 or so days away. But every now and then a cancelled appointment must pop up (and you have to book it _immediately_ before anyone else nabs it). When I first booked I made the booking on February 2nd and the appointment was for February 8th (I didn't realise - thought it was for the 8th of March!). So sometimes slots for the very near future do pop up. You just have to keep an eye out. Keep checking.


----------



## jenbherm (Apr 11, 2015)

webbkel said:


> I booked a week ago, and it's for the 13th of March. Most of the time when appointments appear they seem to be the ones being released 40 or so days away. But every now and then a cancelled appointment must pop up (and you have to book it _immediately_ before anyone else nabs it). When I first booked I made the booking on February 2nd and the appointment was for February 8th (I didn't realise - thought it was for the 8th of March!). So sometimes slots for the very near future do pop up. You just have to keep an eye out. Keep checking.


Thank you again! I'll keep trying . It's good to know I can apply by post just in case.

Hope you're able to get an earlier appointment!


----------



## Ellen1512uk (Feb 6, 2018)

*premium service question*

Hi. My tier 4 ( student visa ) is going to expire in 45 days. And this is my first application for a spouse visa. And we tend to apply at the premium. But Just in case we can't book any appointments at any premium services because they are all full, then can we still be able to post our application or not? Will I get 500£ back from the fee of premium service ? 
Thank you


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

As long as you post the application before your current visa expires, that will be fine. I believe the cost of a PSC appointment is now £590 but, unless things have changed recently, you do not have to pay it before you book your appointment. You pay once you have got an appointment date. But keep looking. These appointments seem to become available at a moments notice.


----------



## Ellen1512uk (Feb 6, 2018)

How come what I've read in gov saying I need to pay the full price before booking the appointment ?


----------



## Ellen1512uk (Feb 6, 2018)

Struggling to find a spot . They are all full


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Ellen1512uk said:


> Struggling to find a spot . They are all full


I have merged your list with another post on this topic. Read the previous posts.


----------



## Msia12 (Nov 14, 2017)

Ellen1512uk said:


> How come what I've read in gov saying I need to pay the full price before booking the appointment ?


I did it a few weeks back you only get charged for the psc apt and visa fee once you select your dates. The only thing paid in advance is IHS.

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------

